# Kopplung: PLCSIM mit InTouch



## Blum, W. (16 Dezember 2003)

Hallo, 
wer hat schon einmal InTouch von Wonderware mit PLCSIM zusammen
laufen gehabt.

Angeblich soll das funktionieren. Ich habe aber im Web ganz wenig
darüber gefunden.

Ein Hinweis gab es auf die TechNote 220 bei Wonderware.

PLCSIM mit WinCC ist dagegen kein Problem.


----------

